# Boomerang "One of the best novels that I have read in recent times- suspenseful"



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Update: March 6, 2014

Boomerang is part of the sitewide Read an ebook Week promo at Smashwords. Free through March 8th, 2014

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4167

Some of what UK readers have to say about *Boomerang*

*The writing style and level of humour remind me of some of Douglas Adams' work (Dirk Gently maybe) and had me staying up well past my bedtime to carry on reading.*

_I laughed like a drain reading Boomerang. This is a superb globe-trotting jet-setting farce that had me turning pages and staying up far too late, skipping work and finding hiding places in which I could read undisturbed.
_

*At the start of the week I was lamenting the fact that I no longer had my copy of The Big Lebowski on DVD and that it still hasn't appeared on Blu-ray yet, then I stumble across a book called Boomerang on kindle that feels right at home being mentioned in such esteemed company. *

_...at times I had tears running down my face!This has been one of the funniest books I've read!_










Thanks!


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Here is one of the reviews currently at Smashwords:

Review by: Donna Rail on Dec. 20, 2009 : star star star star
_This very funny book had great characters and a fast-moving plot. The reader is led to wonder what could possibly be so special about the title object. A madcap quest takes the various groups of people closer and closer to the goal. Each of them will have very different reasons. Messed-up hotels, dodgy cars, and a slew of other details makes this novel seem like it could happen to you. I loved this book. It would make a great movie, too.
_


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

It was a really good January for Boomerang and I would like to thank the Kindleboard members who added it to their libraries.

Best,
Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

I have just gotten a note telling me that Boomerang will be featured at The Indie Spotlight beginning Monday, Feb. 8.

Pretty cool. My thanks to Greg Banks!

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

Alan Hutcheson - "Boomerang"

http://www.theindiespotlight.com
or
http://bit.ly/djOPML

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks
Subscribe [[ASIN:B00359FJ86 The Indie Spotlight]] daily Kindle blog


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Alan, that sounds like the kind of novel I'd enjoy! I like Hiassen, Dave Barry, etc. I will go check it out at Smashwords. How did you get your book in B&N? I haven't been able to find an outlet (I know Smashwords is supposed to route them through but I haven't seen mine there after six weeks. Thanks and good luck.

Scott Nicholson
The Skull Ring, March 1


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

scottnicholson said:


> Alan, that sounds like the kind of novel I'd enjoy! I like Hiassen, Dave Barry, etc. I will go check it out at Smashwords. How did you get your book in B&N? I haven't been able to find an outlet (I know Smashwords is supposed to route them through but I haven't seen mine there after six weeks. Thanks and good luck.
> 
> Scott Nicholson
> The Skull Ring, March 1


Hi Scott,

Well you've got to know I was pleased to see Hiaasen and Barry mentioned in the review, as those are two of my favorite writers. Although I was thinking my work was more Stendahl-like, but maybe I was mistaken?

My path to B&N was through Smashwords. I'm not sure what is taking so long for some other titles, but I do know that Mark Coker has been really responsive when I've had questions. Also, there may be something in the Smashwords updates to explain the hold up. I think I got Boomerang in there before the real rush happened, so maybe it's just a matter of numbers. It did take a while for B&N to categorize my book as anything other than "ebook" and I'm still waiting for them to get the correct synopsis because as of now it is cut off mid-point.

Alan


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Good, Alan, I am glad Smashwords is actually making that connection. I've heard some people theorize that Smashwords was basically building up a company to sell, since not a lot of people were gettings ales there. If they are getting legitimate distribution, that certainly ups their value.

The digital uploads of information are always dicey, even at a fairly refined system such as Amazon's.

Scott


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

scottnicholson said:


> Good, Alan, I am glad Smashwords is actually making that connection. I've heard some people theorize that Smashwords was basically building up a company to sell, since not a lot of people were gettings ales there. If they are getting legitimate distribution, that certainly ups their value.
> 
> The digital uploads of information are always dicey, even at a fairly refined system such as Amazon's.
> 
> Scott


Well I've no idea what Coker's plans are regarding Smashwords. But I am happy with the fact that they provided both a direct portal with multiformat capability and the means to become part of B&N's catalog.

And I made a mistake on the references in the latest review Boomerang received. It was Tim Dorsey, not Dave Barry the reviewer compared my writing to. It's a comparison I am very happy to accept.


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Another week has gone by and you haven't gotten your own personal copy of *Boomerang*? No time like the present!

*Review by: dreams on Nov. 20, 2009 : star star star star star*

_Great fun from start to finish. The various antics of the characters had me laughing out loud as I visualized the situations. I loved following the old lady sisters, Amelia and Doreen (they were so real that I could almost hear their conversations) and Ted and Jerry (that guy had more stuff he was into than poor Ted could keep up with). If that wasn't enough, add in the alphabet soup of government agencies and "the clothing optional former onion festival queen". I had no idea how it was going to end and couldn't wait to find out. This will definitely be on my to-be-read-again list._


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Here's the latest five star review:

*Review by: Paul Tarnuzzer on Feb. 25, 2010 : star star star star star*
_I found this book very entertaining. I also participated in the Book Club discussion on the NookBoards Forum, which added to the enjoyment of the book. I definately recommend this eBook to anyone who enjoys a good adventure comedy!_

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Another nice review (unsolicited) for *Boomerang*, this one at Ebook Alchemy, a book review blog.

http://ebookalchemy.wordpress.com/2010/03/


Here's my favorite bit, just because it echoes something I've heard quite a few times from other readers.

_It's a book version of an extremely successful Cohen brothers movie: quirky, funny in unexpected places, and more than a few twists and turns before you reach the end._

I do believe she meant Coen, not Cohen, but in any case I certainly appreciate the comparison!


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

plumboz said:


> In an effort to properly represent *Boomerang* as a professional product and darned fine bit of writing, I will be adjusting the price to $4.99 at the end of this week. Until then it can be had for half of the current $1.99 price at Smashwords by using coupon HK56J. The coupon will be shut off at that point. Just wanted to pass this on to the nice folks here.
> Best,
> Alan


And well worth it! I feel bad about downloading it for free.


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Just received a very nice note from a lovely lady who purchased *Boomerang *as a gift for her husband and then also read it herself!

_Boomerang is full of gentle and laugh-out-loud humour, written in bite-sized chunks ideal for busy, modern lifestyles. I have rarely, if ever, seen my husband chuckle so much whilst reading a novel. Boomerang made an ideal gift._

Thanks to Anna in the UK.

Best to all,
Alan


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Alan,

Gentle reminder: We ask that you not bump your thread (post back to back posts) more often than once a week -- every seven days.

Thanks,

Ann

Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

For those of you who have read (and, I hope, enjoyed Boomerang) you may be interested in a sneak peek at the next Ted and Jerry adventure. I have the opening chapters posted on Boomerang's homepage.

Thanks,
Alan

http://boomerangthenovel.blogspot.com/p/sneak-peak-at-ted-and-jerrys-next.html


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

_Review by: Nagaswami Venkatasubramanian on May. 23, 2010 : star star star star star_
_*One of the best novels that I have read in recent times- suspenseful, witty and racy. I look forward to more such writings from Mr. Hutcheson.*_
N.Venkatasubramanian

Well, I won't argue with that!

Check out the latest special offer at Boomerang's Blogspot home.

Best,
Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd like to say thanks to everyone at Kindleboards who has gotten a copy of *Boomerang*, whether recently or months ago.

Last week was the best week for the book since December, both at Smashwords and Amazon. To everyone who has just gotten their copy I do hope you enjoy it, I would love to hear what you think, and please, if you do like it please pass the word. A recommendation from someone who has read it is a thousand times more effective than anything the author can come up with to promote a book.

Have a great week, everyone. Me, I'm going to be writing every day.

Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

I was hoping to announce that *Boomerang* was the same, low $0.99 everywhere it is available, but it looks like Kobo hasn't gotten with the new price yet and I have no way of checking Apple. It should be up and running at Sony soon.

However....I am happy to announce that whether you like to shop at Amazon, B&N or Smashwords, *Boomerang* is just $0.99 at any of those lovely ebook store. No coupon needed.

Thanks!


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

A brand new, reformatted edition of Boomerang has just gone live on Amazon. I tried very hard to incorporate what I have learned these past weeks as a new owner of an ebook reader myself to make the reading experience as smooth as possible. If you haven't already checked out *Boomerang*, please accept my invitation to sample it now.

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi,

I wanted to say thanks to everyone who added Boomerang to their libraries and TBR lists this past month. July was about the best all around month for Boomerang since it came out in ebook form. Although I also even ran out of copies of the paperback with autograph that I offer at boomerangthenovel.blogspot.com!

I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

"Why Invest a Whole Dollar (Well, almost a dollar) in Boomerang?"


That's a very good question. Let me see if I can provide an answer or two.

1. It has no vampires. Not a one. Not even lurking in the corner or peeking out from behind a distant port-a-potty. Promise.

2. It breaks a few rules regarding how a novel should be structured. For instance, when was the last time you were presented with a choice of who to cheer for? Adventurous readers will enjoy the unpredictable nature of Boomerang.

3. Distinctive, memorable, and yet identifiable characters. Boomerang's readers each have their own favorites, whether it is Bethie, the clothing optional ex-Onion Festival Queen; Doreen Lush the brash, fearless, man-hating Australian woman of a certain age; Oz, the forlorn Airedale woofer; Ted Hogwood, the former NBA power forward turned jazz guitarist who can't seem to keep a day job; or even Leslie, the albino assassin whose luck seems to have taken an extended holiday and left him to fend for himself.

4. Locations, locations, locations. The action stretches from Brisbane, Australia to Martha's Vineyard, to San Francisco to Arizona's Valley of the Sun.

5. Heart. Boomerang aims for the funny bone, no doubt about that, but it also has a tender side. The good guys may be hapless, and sometimes it may even be tough to think of them as good guys, but their hearts are in the right place and it shows.

6. Even readers who give Boomerang just three out of five stars will tell you that they got their money's worth and more.

7. Half of my proceeds are going to the local high school marching band program. So far I think we have enough to repair a spit valve on a slide trombone. Next goal? New mallets for the vibe players.

If I think of more I'll let you know. And if you've already read Boomerang (thank you very much!) and would like to add to the list (or even dispute what is already there!), please feel free!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Alan doesn't hang out here as much as he used to.  If any of you newer folks haven't checked this out, it's worth a look.  It's funny, clever and quirky.  I dug it.  I think it's one of Smashwords all-time best sellers too


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

daveconifer said:


> Alan doesn't hang out here as much as he used to. If any of you newer folks haven't checked this out, it's worth a look. It's funny, clever and quirky. I dug it. I think it's one of Smashwords all-time best sellers too


Thank you, Dave! I really appreciate that.

I do wish I was as prolific as you. But I'm slow, there is no denying that.

I am remiss in not posting a review of Snodgrass Vacation yet. I enjoyed your family comedy.

And I'm not frequenting any forums as much as I used to. (See note about being slow writer. Trying to use time wisely and finish next book). But I do drop by here at least once a day to see what's going on, pick up good reading recommendations and especially learn more about this whole ebook thing. I think it is the way the world is heading and there is no turning back.

Thanks again!

Oh, and I apologize if anyone here at Kindleboards has checked out the link I had on my signature for boomerangthenovel.blogspot.etc. I had to change addresses since that one seemed to be attracting somebody that from what I could tell had ill-intent in mind. Maybe something to do with the PayPal link, I dunno, but I didn't want to take a chance. So the new central home for Boomerang is now updated in my signature line and on my profile. Thanks!


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Some of the nicest reviews aren't actual reviews. Over on Mobileread.com one of the members started a thread titled "Man! I hate self promoted books!" with the gist of his initial comment being that a lot of self published writers seemed to put more effort into the promo efforts than they did into the book itself. He was tired of being snookered by exaggerated claims only to find himself trying to wade through bad formatting, lousy writing, worse grammar, spelling issues and general sloppiness. Naturally, this prompted a brisk discussion, some of it drifting a bit away from the original intent (isn't that always the case!). How nice to see this comment from "Pablo", who, according to his member info, hails from Rosario, Argentina.

_When I read your original post, the first book that came to my mind was Boomerang (*as a counter-example!!!)*
I am not going to write a review on it, just get it and read it, I think you will not be disappointed._

Bold face introduced by yours truly.

Speaking of reviews, here is one from author Jan Strnad that he posted on Goodreads.

_Boomerang is a tongue-in-cheek "thriller" of sorts, more akin to It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World than anything by Tom Clancy, sorta-kinda Carl Hiaasenish with a cast of outcasts and misfits in pursuit of a boomerang containing secret files on J. Edgar Hoover.

Hutcheson has a wry eye that seeks out irony and humor in every situation, and he conveys his observations with professional quality prose. The story ambles sometimes, where it should run, getting mired in detailed descriptions of mundane actions that are amusing but not quite worth the time devoted to them, and the author lapses occasionally (not too often) into a "dear reader" self-awareness that I personally find distracting.

Still, I've paid much more for books I've enjoyed much less! I had a good time with Boomerang and hope that Hutcheson is working on another novel.
_

Thanks, Jan! And you bet, I am certainly working on the next one. With two more in the Lots of Notes stage.

If you haven't done so already, please accept my invitation to check out * Boomerang*. 
Have a great week!

__________________


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Another really neat thing about ebook publishing, the chance to get your work in front of readers all over the world. It was great to click on my Amazon reports this morning and see that a few folks with Kindles in the UK have purchased Boomerang lately.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Boomerang/dp/B002BWPDYS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1285722991&sr=8-2


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

There are KBoarders who haven't read this yet?  No way!  

Definitely something to be checked out!  This book is pictured in the dictionary under "Quirkythoughtfulhilarious."


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

daveconifer said:


> There are KBoarders who haven't read this yet? No way!
> 
> Definitely something to be checked out! This book is pictured in the dictionary under "Quirkythoughtfulhilarious."


Thanks, Dave.

But I've got to tell you that from all available evidence, there's a whole bunch of folks who have yet to put Boomerang on their TBR list. Amazing, no?


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

I am very pleased to be able to say that since Kindle became available in the UK, Boomerang has been finding a very nice readership across the pond. The last few days it has been ranked in the low to mid 400's in the Books That Aren't Free list and the last couple of reviews have been wonderful. If I might include an excerpt or two...

_"...at times I had tears running down my face!This has been one of the funniest books I've read!"_ (and this is from a Scot!)

_...I was lamenting the fact that I no longer had my copy of The Big Lebowski on DVD and that it still hasn't appeared on Blu-ray yet, then I stumble across a book called Boomerang on kindle that feels right at home being mentioned in such esteemed company.

_

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Boomerang/dp/B002BWPDYS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287605777&sr=8-1


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Another five star review, this time on Amazon US. Here's just a bit...

_At the price it was the best bargain ever but, even if it was full-price, I would still be counting myself lucky that I stumbled on it.
_

Thank you to Figwit's Folly.

If you went Black Fridaying I hope you had a great time and found all the right bargains.


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

And yet another five star review for Boomerang, this time on Amazon UK. There must be a reason why Boomerang is currently the #4 bestseller at Amazon UK for Kindle ebooks-Humour!

Brilliant, 28 Nov 2010
By 
Mr. A. Neil - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)   
This review is from: Boomerang (Kindle Edition)
Thoroughly enjoyable book. It's a twisty tounge in cheek spy thriller mixed in with a bit of "It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World". I would say the writing style is more like the early Ben Elton novels than Douglas Adams. Highly recommended (& well formatted for the Kindle). 




Please accept my invitation to check it out. I do believe you will be pleased.


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

And the latest review from Amazon UK, where Boomerang is still doing very nicely. Have a look and see why readers across the pond are taking to this comic novel from an Arizona writer.

5.0 out of 5 stars * * * * * *, 29 Nov 2010
By 
willie wit (...................  - See all my reviews
This review is from: Boomerang (Kindle Edition)
I forgot to review this when i read it !!!

`Pleasantly daft ` there you go...

Do without one thing today that costs 69p - a newspaper , a bar of chocolate , crisps ...and buy this book . You will remember this story, its great !
:0)
( or buy the chocolate and eat it while reading the book )
.....I eagerly await the `Coen brothers` film version ;0)


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Just a snippet from the latest review for Boomerang on Amazon.

_At the price (the ebook on Amazon is just $0.99 right now) it was the best bargain ever but, even if it was full-price, I would still be counting myself lucky that I stumbled on it.

Pure gold._


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

What Amazon readers on both sides of the Atlantic have to say about Boomerang.

“It's an out and out comedy caper filled with a cast of dysfunctional characters.”

“I have to say this one is a gem”

“A very entertaining and inventive story full of fascinating characters”

“Do without one thing today that costs 69p* - a newspaper , a bar of chocolate , crisps ...and buy this book . You will remember this story, its great !”

“Highly recommended (& well formatted for the Kindle).”

“This has been one of the funniest books I've read!”

“Every step of the journey taken to this tales conclusion was really enjoyable and the books pacing is good throughout and the ending is well executed. Had a bit of the Tarantino's about it too.”

“From its great characters to its twisted plot, Boomerang is lots of fun. The humor and quirky characters are reminiscent of "The Big Lebowski" while the frenetic pacing brings to mind "It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World."”

“I rarely re-read a book but I think I may have to in this case just to be sure I didn't miss a funny bit because I was pushing through it so fast….I hope Mr Hutcheson plans on a sequel as I would love to meet some of these characters again.”

“…the conclusion of their quest is delightful, entertaining, and satisfying . The characters are funny - some are wonderfully likeable, and some you just like to hate. I plan to read this book again sometime soon!”

“This reminded me of a cross between Dave Barry's Big Trouble and It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World. Don't be mistaken, Alan Hutcheson has his own brand of talent and shows it off in Boomerang. This is a funny, convoluted tale of mystery and mayhem.”


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Over 500 Amazon UK sales in the past six weeks and now Boomerang is part of the short list on Amazon UK's "Kindle eBooks Under £1" for January.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/b/ref=br_lf_m_547438031_grlink_4?ie=UTF8&plgroup=4&node=547438031

Come see what so many readers on the other side of the pond have discovered: *Boomerang* is a fun, smart read!


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

And the* Boomerang* bandwagon just keeps rolling on Amazon UK. Over 300 in January so far, not counting the dozen or so paperbacks that have sold there lately. Please accept my invitation to have a look at the book that prompted one reviewer to write

"*The writing style and level of humour remind me of some of Douglas Adams' work (Dirk Gently maybe) and had me staying up well past my bedtime to carry on reading.

A well recommended book."*

Thanks!


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Another great review for Boomerang at Amazon UK.

I can soooo see this as a movie!, 15 Jan 2011
By 
J. E. Gibbin "Jeg" (UK) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) 
This review is from: Boomerang (Kindle Edition)
_I had heard that this author's style had been likened to Douglas Adams, add that to the fact it was only 72p and I just had to try it. I was NOT disappointed! Anyone who has read Douglas Adams will be able to see the similar writing style, including a similar sense of humour!

At various points throughout the book I found myself thinking what a great film it would make (or even play!) I can't really explain why without risking ruining the book but I would be interested to see if anyone who has read it agrees with me.

Buy this book, I guarantee you won't be disappointed! 
_

Thanks!


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Six hundred sold in January, over 1000 in the last two months. See why Boomerang has found a growing readership in the UK. Here's the latest review from Amazon UK.

An excellent read, 28 Jan 2011
By 
NeilCu - See all my reviews
This review is from: Boomerang (Kindle Edition)
Boomerang is an excellent read, and very, very funny in parts. It was the first book to make me laugh out loud in a long time. If you like a plot with quirky characters I would highly recommend Boomerang. I hope there is a sequel on the way!!!


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Another nice review for Boomerang from a reader in the UK. Over 1300 sold there since November.

A good, involving, humorous read, 12 Feb 2011
By 
bookie (Essex, England) - See all my reviews
This review is from: Boomerang (Kindle Edition)
Finally, a cheap kindle book that is well written, I was beginning to think the cheap books a ruse to make you buy kindles only to find the cheap stuff was rubbish and you had to buy the full price ones.
This book put my doubts to rest, the characters are well drawn and the plot although slightly off-beat works well. A good, humorous and involving read.



Thanks,
Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks to a sharp eyed reader who caught about half a dozen typos, Boomerang has been given a thorough polish and is now available in its fresh form. And another five star review has just popped up on .

A Cracking Good Read, 24 Feb 2011
By 
BJDee - See all my reviews
This review is from: Boomerang (Kindle Edition)
As a new Kindle reader I was scouring the humor section for something to read. At 70p I thought "might as well give this a try"
I am so glad I did.It is well written & had me laughing at the ensuing chaotic antics of the various chasers of the boomerang, & the misfortunes of the assassin. As others have said if it would make an hilairious film. Get this book at this price you really can't go wrong.


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Would love to have you check out Boomerang.

That's it.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Another very nice review from an Amazon UK reader.

*It keeps on coming back to me*...., 15 Mar 2011
By 
Gingerlily (Ireland) - See all my reviews
This review is from: Boomerang (Kindle Edition)
_This was a great book and full of fun. It took a little while to gel for me, but once it did I was hooked. At first it seemed to be very bitty - it skipped from one set of characters to the next without letting me get them sorted in my head. Once I had them all straight, and the threads started to come together, I realised just how well it was done.

There were so many brilliant characters and memorable scenes, as I said in my title, they keep on coming back. I think that the slapstick humour at first masks the quality of the writing. When I tried to come up with a couple of quotes that stood out, it wasn't the funny stuff, but the more quiet and reflective bits that came to mind.

I thought the ending was lovely, and unexpectedly moving. It made the characters feel more real and not just figures of fun. I do hope there will be more books about them all. _


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

A writer by the name of Iain Manson recently posted a very nice review of *Boomerang* on his blog "The No-Hoper". I got in touch to say thanks and was invited to participate in a brief email interview.

http://www.the-no-hoper.com/blog.html


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

I have to say, "Boomerang" is one of the most entertaining indie books I've ever read. The writing is so meticulous and clever. I'd love to see this as a movie. (As many other reviewers have said, this would be perfect for the Coen brothers.)


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Plumboz! Haven't seen that name around since the beta days of authonomy when we shared an editor's desk.   Looks like you're doing really well, Alan - congratulations on all those sales. What's your secret?

Deb


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi, Deb and Sparrow,

Nice to see you here. I don't spend much time promoting now, but this interview was fun and a bit of an honor, so couldn't resist spreading the word.

I suppose "success" is a relative term, eh? So let's just say that compared to how the book was doing about a year ago, in other words almost exactly nothing, I am currently enjoying a roaring success. And of course it is always nice when someone notices and says something nice.

All the best with your writing!
Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Here is a bit from a review by Scottish writer Iain Manson that appeared on his blog http://www.the-no-hoper.com/1/post/2011/3/review-of-boomerang-by-alan-hutcheson.html

_The story is told in the third person - many third persons - the action shifting frequently between protagonists. There are, for example, the two odd couples: Australian sisters Doreen and Amelia, and offbeat US security operatives Ted and Jerry. There's even a dog, Oz, whose point of view is given the attention it surely deserves.

It's a risky way to tell a story, because the reader has to keep an awful lot in mind all the time, and there's always the danger that some characters will work better than others. It would be easy to lose control of the various strands, even to break one or two, but Alan Hutcheson weaves with skill, and brings it all neatly together at the finish.

For some time while I was reading Boomerang, I was tormented by the recognition that Hutcheson writes in the style of . . . and I couldn't quite get it. In the end, I resorted to alcohol. Cab didn't work, and I had to go all the way up to Châteauneuf-du-Pape before I got there: Douglas Adams, may he rest in Highgate peace. You might also pick up echoes of Tom Sharpe, and perhaps even of Evelyn Waugh.

It's worth pointing out that Boomerang has a cinematic feel - or, to be more precise, a Quentin Tarantino feel. Tarantino would love Boomerang, and Boomerang would love him. I don't go to the cinema much, but I'd go to watch this.
_


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

And another very nice review has just appeared on Amazon UK.

*A thriller and a farce.. brilliant!*, 29 April 2011
By 
wicce_k "wicce_k" (uk) - See all my reviews
(VINE VOICE) 
This review is from: Boomerang (Kindle Edition)
_I read this book due to the author giving a glimpse of his book on a kindle forum. The book was cheap so I decided to download it, and then promptly forgot about it until a few months later!

I will admit that I found the book hard to get into at first. The scenes chop very quickly from place to place, all these random little threads of the tale, which at first felt very disjointed and hard to follow. I was going to put the book down, but thankfully I persevered and I am very happy I did!

Once I got into it, the story is a very fast paced yet very funny book. It turns a thriller into a farce and back into a thriller again! And because it was so funny and interesting, it was (for me) a very quick read!

I also loved the authors use of language in the descriptions, some fabulous words that really describe a scene in a way that Jane Austen could never do!

Would highly recommend to all people with a healthy sense of humour! _


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

There is brand new cover art for Boomerang, created for me by amazing artist Laura Lakey. She did a great job!

Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

The Facebook group Pixels Ink, with over 20,000 members, has made *Boomerang* part of its "Captivating Reads" list on Amazon. In there with some heavy hitters, too, like *The Help, The Pillars of the Earth* and *Memoirs of a Geisha*

http://www.amazon.com/Captivating-Reads-by-Pixel-of-Ink-Readers/lm/R3KWW66RJRMFPI/&tag=rrlm-20

And the latest reviewer across the pond seems to agree with them!

A Wonderful Quirky Caper, 17 May 2011
By 
evertheoptimist (UK) - See all my reviews
This review is from: Boomerang (Kindle Edition)
Boomerang is a wonderfully exuberant chase caper, a cleverly executed laugh out loud gem full of quirky characters, impossible scenarios, unlikely allies, all pulled together by the brilliantly skilful penmanship of Alan Hutcheson. An absolutely wonderful book...a joy to read from start to hectic finish.


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Finally, sales of Boomerang in the US are creeping up on UK sales. While it is great finding readers wherever they might be, it is nice to see my book begin to sell a bit better in my own country!

Thank you to the US readers who have added Boomerang to your e-libraries lately.


----------



## hodad66 (May 9, 2011)

I read Boomerang on my Sony before I got the 
Kindle.... great, funny read!  Looking forward to
something new from you......


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you, hodad66. I am in the beginning revision stages with my current WIP, working title The Baer Boys. I have posted the first few chapters here: http://thebaerboys.blogspot.com/ but everything is subject to change before the final product emerges.

A follow-up to Boomerang is also in the works. I am about 15,000 words and a whole bunch of notes into that one.

Best,
Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

June is going to be a Promo Lite month, so here is my post re: *Boomerang*...

_Thanks to everyone who has picked it up lately and sure would love for everyone else to have a look!_


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Please accept my invitation to check out Boomerang and meet Ted, Jerry, Doreen, Amelia, Leslie the albino assassin, Bethie the clothing optional ex-Onion Festival Queen and the rest of the cast.

Thanks!
Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi,

Please check out the nice reviews at both Amazon US and Amazon UK and, of course the extensive sample at https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4167.

Best,
Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

A last howdy here in July. A new, very nice review has appeared over at Goodreads.

Would love to have you check out *Boomerang*.

_Here is a very short excerpt._

"You did the right thing," Berringer said. To himself he thought, "But I wish to hell you had plopped this cowpie on somebody else's desk."

According to Rushmore's research the Alphabet Agencies, or at least one of them, had survived to present day. So chances were somebody knew something that could deeply compromise the position of The United States as World Leader and Sterling Example. Well, further compromise it, anyway.

It was Hank Berringer's job to make sure that didn't happen.

Actually, it was his job to find someone else to do it. In this case Hank knew it would have to be someone completely unconnected with any United States intelligence agency. Which just added another layer or two of unpredictability.

Wasn't that just great.


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

*October 8, 2011. Please check out the latest entry here for info about a drawing for autographed paperbacks of Boomerang.
*
What Boomerang is all about.

Ted Hogwood's beloved Sarah, a jazz guitar, is in the window of Topp Dollar Pawn. The only way he can get the money to rescue her is to accept an assignment from the AABC, a not nearly official branch of the United States intelligence community. He is partnered with Jerry Kwiatkowski, master of the Hammond B-3 organ and chronic flatulence sufferer, to steal a boomerang containing secrets that should have died with J. Edgar Hoover over thirty years ago. It would be a simple job if only they knew what they were doing. And if a crossbow wielding assassin, two unemployed Australian women, The Director of Central Intelligence and a clothing optional former onion festival queen were not also hot on the boomerang's trail.

Inspired by authors ranging from Donald E. Westlake to P.G. Wodehouse and even Henry Fielding. Compared by readers to the films of Quentin Tarantino and the Coen Brothers. Please accept my invitation to sample *Boomerang*.


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

I have been fortunate to receive some very nice reviews for Boomerang on Amazon, but perhaps the most gratifying review is on Iain Manson's "The No-Hoper" blog. It is thorough, complimentary but also gave me a few handy bits of feedback.

Here is just a bit from the beginning.

_Finding indie books worth reviewing isn't easy. I tried a few that had attracted favourable comments, and decided that they just weren't as good as people thought.

And then I found Boomerang. Oh yes. If you can afford what is known in my neck of the woods as seventy pence, but which goes by different names elsewhere, you could do many worse things with it. But not many better._

The complete review can be found here: http://www.the-no-hoper.com/1/post/2011/3/review-of-boomerang-by-alan-hutcheson.html


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Jazz musicians, a massive thunderstorm, a heat wave, an albino assassin with a crossbow, a completely off the books intelligence agency with a mandate to do absolutely nothing except collect federal funding, a clothing optional ex-Onion Festival Queen, the Director of Central Intelligence, they are all part of Boomerang. I would be honored if you would have a look. I do think you will find it entertaining.

About a year ago, this review appeared.

4.0 out of 5 stars Fun Read!, September 17, 2010
By 
blondie (Washington, DC) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Boomerang (Kindle Edition)
This reminded me of a cross between Dave Barry's Big Trouble and It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World. Don't be mistaken, Alan Hutcheson has his own brand of talent and shows it off in Boomerang. This is a funny, convoluted tale of mystery and mayhem. It's a mad dash to see who can get to the boomerang first. Why? The Boomerang contains detrimental CIA secrets. I'll try to sum it up: Ted is a jazz musician but his guitar, Sarah, is in the window of a pawn store. In order to get some cash to spring her Ted teams up with Jerry for an assignment from the AABC an unofficial branch of the government. The assignment is to get the boomerang... but so many things can go wrong with such a simple assignment. Things like a crazy pair of Australian sisters, an insane assassin who carries a crossbow, a cheerleader who rarely wears clothes, and a senator or two. I strongly recommend you follow Ted and Jerry (I kept wanting to say Tom and Jerry!) on this adventure. You will laugh the whole way. 


Thanks,
Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

August marked the first time in a year that Boomerang sold more copies in the US than the UK. Don't know if that means much, and I sure appreciate readers no matter where they live, but it is kind of nice to have ones own country take at least a tiny shine to ones book.

A five star review from over at Goodreads by Tim Myles:

_I was really surprised by this, but it was a great, little page turner. Really funny in parts, very tongue in cheek, short and sweet. _


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello everyone,

A quick note to invite you to check out Boomerang. And a sincere thanks to everyone who has done so already.

*Product Description*
_Ted Hogwood's beloved Sarah, a jazz guitar, is in the window of Topp Dollar Pawn. The only way he can get the money to rescue her is to accept an assignment from the AABC, a not nearly official branch of the United States intelligence community. He is partnered with Jerry Kwiatkowski, master of the Hammond B-3 organ and chronic flatulence sufferer, to steal a boomerang containing secrets that should have died with J. Edgar Hoover over thirty years ago. It would be a simple job if only they knew what they were doing. And if a crossbow wielding assassin, two unemployed Australian women, The Director of Central Intelligence and a clothing optional former onion festival queen were not also hot on the boomerang's trail. _

All the best,
Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Hauling out an early review of Boomerang (before the spiffy cover art and a couple of intense rounds of format enhancements).

Review by: dreams on Nov. 20, 2009 : star star star star star
Great fun from start to finish. The various antics of the characters had me laughing out loud as I visualized the situations. I loved following the old lady sisters, Amelia and Doreen (they were so real that I could almost hear their conversations) and Ted and Jerry (that guy had more stuff he was into than poor Ted could keep up with). If that wasn't enough, add in the alphabet soup of government agencies and “the clothing optional former onion festival queen". I had no idea how it was going to end and couldn't wait to find out. This will definitely be on my to-be-read-again list.



Thanks to everyone who has purchased Boomerang already. And if you haven't checked it out yet, please have a look at the samples either on Amazon, Smashwords or Boomerang's Home on the Web.


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Well edited, nicely formatted, words spelled correctly, thousands sold already.

I'd be mighty pleased to have you check out Boomerang


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

To celebrate the new cover art finally making it to the print version I am doing a drawing for autographed (or not, whatever the winners want) copies of the paperback of Boomerang.

Info is at http://boomerangbyalanhutcheson.blogspot.com/

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Readers on both sides of the Atlantic call Boomerang "Fast and funny", "A wonderful quirky caper" and "A film in the waiting". And now until Thanksgiving all proceeds from the sale of Boomerang are going to the Life is good Playmakers Foundation. All details as well as lots of reader reviews and a sneak peek at the next book are at http://boomerangbyalanhutcheson.blogspot.com/


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Another very nice review of *Boomerang* from an Amazon UK reader.

4.0 out of 5 stars fast action and fun filled!, 26 Oct 2011
By 
Freddiesmum "Karen" (manchester england) - See all my reviews
This review is from: Boomerang (Kindle Edition)
That about covers it really, its very fast moving and you have to concentrate as there are quite a lot of characters doing a lot of things, all at once, or so it seems!
This does give the story a fast and furious mood, which lends well to the story. I found the descriptions of the funny bits to be very well done, I could easily picture the assorted people and the things going on, it was like an Ealing Studios comedy unfolding in my head! Some real laugh out loud moments, some cringeworthy action....all very well put together I felt.
A nice bit of fun, well worth a read I feel, and I will look for more from this writer.


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who has purchased Boomerang recently. We are inching towards the goal of raising $100 for the Life is good Playmakers Foundation, with all author proceeds on sales October through Thanksgiving going to this wonderful organization.

It has been humbling and gratifying to have readers compare Boomerang to the work of some of my favorite authors and filmmakers. Names like Carl Hiaasen, Quentin Tarantino, Douglas Adams, Dave Barry (man, I miss his weekly column), Evelyn Waugh (now that was a surprise, but a nice one!), and the classic Ealing Studio comedies have been part of reader reviews on both Amazon US and UK sites.

Here is what Boomerang is about.

Product Description
Ted Hogwood's beloved Sarah, a jazz guitar, is in the window of Topp Dollar Pawn. The only way he can get the money to rescue her is to accept an assignment from the AABC, a not nearly official branch of the United States intelligence community. He is partnered with Jerry Kwiatkowski, master of the Hammond B-3 organ and chronic flatulence sufferer, to steal a boomerang containing secrets that should have died with J. Edgar Hoover over thirty years ago. It would be a simple job if only they knew what they were doing. And if a crossbow wielding assassin, two unemployed Australian women, The Director of Central Intelligence and a clothing optional former onion festival queen were not also hot on the boomerang's trail.


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you to the 105 US and UK Kindle readers who purchased Boomerang in October and November, helping me in my fundraising for Life is good Playmakers.

Happy Holidays to all.

Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Happy Hanukkah, Merry Christmas, Joyous Kwanzaa or Rockin' Winter Solstice, whichever fits your world view.

Thanks to everyone who has purchased Boomerang this past year. A Happy New Year to all.

Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

I hope everyone's week is off to a grand start. If a fun read would make it better, may I invite you to have a look at Boomerang?

Thanks!


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks to Kindleboards for providing this place to Spread the Word.

I think I've taken advantage of your hospitality just about as much as could be considered polite and probably overstepped more than a bit.

If you have had a look at Boomerang, thank you!

If not, please accept my invitation to do so. All the reasons I can think of for you to check it out have been included in the many previous posts.

Take care and see you around!


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Just wanted to pass on the news that Boomerang is now available to Amazon Prime members to read for free!


Thanks,
Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you to the over 8,100 Kindle readers who have added Boomerang this month.

I would love to hear what you think.


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

A nice review that just appeared on Amazon.


It is, of course, disappointing to hear from any reader that he or she simply couldn't "get into" ones book, although the fact is everyone has their own taste in literature as in anything else so it is impossible to appeal to every reader and fruitless to try. But it is extremely heartening to see reaction like this from a reader who recognized my book wasn't quite like most, and was, in fact, quite consciously following a different path, and yet kept with it and found his (I think YoAdrien is a man) perseverance rewarded.

4.0 out of 5 stars Hilarious and suspenseful...a really good book!, March 10, 2012
By
YoAdrien - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Boomerang (Kindle Edition)
I had trouble making sense of this book at first as all the different characters and places didn't seem to have anything in common. I'm so glad I kept on reading because everything suddenly meshed and I was in for quite a ride. The author is quite gifted in his use of the written word in painting a picture of people, places, things, emotions and events in such a way that as a reader enabled me to see it all in my mind's eye. There aren't many books that can literally make me laugh out loud but this one did, and more than once. It is full of suspense and hilarity with a good plot and subplots...definitely worth reading!


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

It's been compared by readers to the works of Douglas Adams, Carl Hiaasen and the Coen brothers. The movies "It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World" and "The Big Lebowski" are mentioned in some reviews.

So in other words, if you like your books serious as can be, full of angst and characters who ponder whether or not they want to go to Moscow, Boomerang is obviously the book for you! ;-)


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

The second edition of Boomerang is now available. 
Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

I am a big fan of public radio, but the last few years it has been tough to support the excellent stations we have in Phoenix like I have in the past. So, in honor of the Phoenix summer officially arriving, with three digit temps steady now and bound to continue for months, and the monsoon season not that far away, and since both the heat and the monsoon figure prominently in *Boomerang*, I will donate a dollar to public radio stations KBAQ and KJZZ for every copy of Boomerang sold from now until the officially declared end of the monsoon season (determined by some formula the meteorologists use).

Thanks,
Alan

Oh, and even borrows from the Kindle Lending Library count, since authors get paid for those too. So if you are an Amazon Prime member, please consider borrowing *Boomerang*.


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Possibly the nicest review Boomerang has received. 

It keeps on coming back to me..., February 27, 2012
By 
Gingerlily (Ireland) - See all my reviews
This review is from: Boomerang (Kindle Edition)
This was a great book and full of fun. It took a little while to gel for me, but once it did I was hooked. At first it seemed to be very bitty - it skipped from one set of characters to the next without letting me get them sorted in my head. Once I had them all straight, and the threads started to come together, I realised just how well it was done.

There were so many brilliant characters and memorable scenes, as I said in my title, they keep on coming back. I think that the slapstick humour at first masks the quality of the writing. When I tried to come up with a couple of quotes that stood out, it wasn't the funny stuff, but the more quiet and reflective bits that came to mind.

I thought the ending was lovely, and unexpectedly moving. It made the characters feel more real and not just figures of fun. I do hope there will be more books about them all. 


Best,
Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

A small change: Instead of half, all royalties this summer are going to my public radio stations in support of jazz and classical music programming.


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who has purchased Boomerang recently. The first installments have been sent to support jazz and classical programming on public radio. The summer monsoon season officially runs through Sept. 30 according to the weatherman on the radio, so that's how long all royalties from Boomerang will be going to support KBAQ and KJZZ.

Best,
Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

“ I do hope there will be more books about them all. ” Gingerlily  |  5 reviewers made a similar statement

“ The characters are funny - some are wonderfully likeable, and some you just like to hate. ” CJ in CO  |  5 reviewers made a similar statement

“ From its great characters to its twisted plot, Boomerang is lots of fun. ” Laura Lakey  |  6 reviewers made a similar statement 

Two weeks left in my fundraiser supporting classical and jazz radio programming. All author proceeds on sales through Sept. 30th are going to my local public radio stations KBAQ and KJZZ. That comes out to about two bucks of the $2.99 price.

Thanks!


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who helped me support my local public radio stations. Beginning October 1 and through December 31, all author proceeds from the sale of Boomerang are going to Life is Good Playmakers, a great organization doing amazing work with kids who really need it.

http://www.lifeisgood.com/playmakers/

So two bucks from the $2.99 Kindle price for Boomerang goes to Life is Good Playmakers.

Thanks!


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Boomerang for Kindle now has brand new formatting and a Table of Contents.

Best,
Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Boomerang is on sale at Amazon. Just $0.99 through April 30th. And all earnings are going to support student outreach by The Musical Instrument Museum, aka The MIM.

Thanks!


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Once again in fundraising mode with Boomerang and once again all author proceeds are going to Life Is Good Playmakers. Just $0.99 at all ebook retailers, including Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple and Smashwords.

Thanks!


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Last day to get Boomerang free with coupon at Smashwords. Code KH45X.

Or just $0.99 at Amazon, B&N and all other ebook retailers.

Thanks!

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4167


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Couple days left in the Smashwords site wide Read An ebook Week promo. Boomerang will be available free through March. 8.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4167


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

*Boomerang* is back at just £0.77.


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Almost a year to the day since the last review, a new reader has posted an Amazon review of Boomerang titled "Hilarious". Have a look at a book that's been out for a while and discover it for yourself!

All the best,
Alan


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Boomerang is free for Kindle through Friday.


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Today through Friday, get Boomerang for Kindle free!

Thanks!

Alan


----------

